# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Delianat, familja që kontribuoi për gjuhën dhe arsimin

## Brari

Delianat, familja që kontribuoi për gjuhën dhe arsimin

Bardha Nergjoni 


Papa Venemin Deliana, prifti që u largua pse meshoi në shqip, historia e Taq Delianës, i riu që ndoqi Lef Nosin për arsimin shqip, si u ruajtën me fanatizëm koleksionet e shtypit të kohës, dhuratë nga Taq Deliana për familjen e brezat, Rudolfi, mësuesi model që ruan koleksionet e babait dhe tregon me fanatizëm historinë e Delianave të Elbasanit


ELBASAN - Familja Deliana, një ndër familjet e vjetra ortodokse të Kalasë, regjistron shekuj histori me njerëz që e deshën atdheun, iu përkushtuan arsimit dhe patën lidhje të shumëfishta me familjet më me emër të Elbasanit. 


Lidhjet e ndërsjellta me shumë familje të rëndësishme bëjnë që Delianat të ruajnë një pjesë të historisë me gjuhëtarët, patriotët dhe atdhetarët elbasanas. Brezat Deliana do të fillojnë nga kontribuesit në fenë ortodokse, patriotët, arsimdashësit dhe njerëzit që bënë emër. Por as kjo familje si shumë të tjera në Elbasan nuk mundi t'i shpëtojë "hakmarrjes" komuniste ndaj të pasurve dhe atyre që përkrahën nacionalizmin.


Shtëpia e Delianave ka qenë pikërisht në afërsi të kishës, objekt që lidhet shumë me historinë e kësaj familjeje. Në Elbasan sot vijojnë dy degë të kësaj familjeje. Historinë e saj e rrëfejnë Rudolfi, djali i Taq Delianës, zyrtarit të administratës që punoi i pari në gjendjet civile vitet '20 të shekullit të kaluar, si dhe Arnaldos, mësuesit të shkollës së muzikës.


Deliana në shekullin XIX


Rudolfi e fillon rrëfimin me emrin e Papa Venemin Delianës, i cili ishte prift dhe shërbente në kishën e Kalasë rreth viteve 1860. "Papa Venemini kishte vëlla Josifin, i cili u vu nëpunës poste. Për shërbimin e tij u gradua nga Turqia me detyrën drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Postave në Bosnjë. 


Atje Josifi shërbeu, u martua me një grua boshnjake, krijoi familjen e tij dhe vazhdoi ndër breza". Rudolfi tregon se vëllai i gjyshit të tij, foto të familjes së të cilit i ruan ende, i ka pasardhësit edhe sot në Bosnjë. 


Rudolfi thotë se me familjen e Papa Veneminit jetonte edhe një dhespot. Ky i fundit vizitohej shpesh nga Kostandin Kristoforidhi. Po kështu në njëjtin shtëpi jetonte edhe familja e Petri Delianës, i cili kishte dy motra. 


Motra e madhe e Petrit ishte martuar në familjen Xhufka, një ndër familjet tregtare më të pasura të Kalasë, por bashkëshorti i saj vdiq shpejt. Vetë Petri kreu studimet universitare për mjekësi në Athinë, aty nga fundi i shekullit XIX. Shërbeu si mjek në Elbasan dhe kishte autoritet në lagjen Kala. 


Në vitet 1913-1914, në Luftën e Parë Botërore një nga ushtritë e merr si mjek dhe në shërbim ai infektohet nga tifo e vdes në Ohër. La një fëmijë jetim, Kolën, i cili u rrit në familjen Deliana. 


Kola mbaroi "Harry Fulltz"-in në Tiranë dhe vazhdoi studimet për kimi e farmaci në Itali. Studimet i mbaroi gjatë pushtimit italian dhe vazhdoi si pedagog në Universitetin e Kamerinos. 


Ai u bë një ndër kimistët më të shquar të kohës. Ishte një ndër specialistët në Montekatini ku mundi të shpikte shumë materiale, si: gomat, bojërat, tekstilet etj, duke renditur 27 patenta. 


Në kohën e komunizmit i bënë thirrje të kthehej në Shqipëri e të jepte shpikjet e tij, por Kola nuk pranoi, ndërsa për patentat tha se ishte e pamundur pasi ato tashmë ishin pronë e kompanisë ku kishte punuar. U shqua si kimist dhe farmacist. La një vajzë Donikën. 


Papa Venemini i konsideronte si vajzat e veta motrat e Petrit. Aq e vërtetë është kjo, saqë kur Grigor Nosi kërkoi vajzën e Veneminit, Safetën për nuse, ai i thotë se kishte Kisën më të madhe, që nuk ishte vajza e tij, por qëndronte në një shtëpi me të pas vdekjes së Petrit. Kisa martohet me Grigor Nosin, por vdes e re për shkak të një operacioni në gju.


Papa Venemin Deliana, i pari që meshoi në shqip


Papa Venemini si famullitar i kishës së Kalasë vendosi të meshojë shqip. Kjo meshë i kushtoi largimin, pasi lajmi shkoi tek dhespoti i Durrësit. Papa Venemini ishte i pari prift që meshonte shqip në kohën kur dhespoti kishte dhënë ultimatum që shërbesat të bëheshin në greqisht. 


Rudolfi tregon se largimi i priftit Deliana nga kisha mori vëmendjen e të gjithë lagjes Kala, e cila reagoi fort ndaj këtij vendimi. Kjo gjë bëri që dhespoti ta tërhiqte mbrapsht vendimin e tij për largimin e Papa Veneminit dhe ky i fundit iu rikthye shërbesave në kishën e vjetër. 


Mesha në shqip ishte shkaku kryesor për pushimin e tij, por dhespoti kishte edhe një tjetër arsye. Papa Venemini e kishte dërguar të birin Kovi Delianën në kolegjin amerikan "Robert Kolezh" në Greqi, gjë për të cilën fillimisht dhespoti kishte qenë dakord. Por dy vjet më pas i kishte kërkuar ta hiqte nga ky kolegj, sepse ishte me fenë protestante. 


"Gjyshi im nuk pranoi pasi djali i tij gjendej shumë mirë në atë shkollë dhe kjo ishte edhe një krisje e dytë me dhespotin", rrëfen Rudolfi. Venemin Deliana ka qenë gjithashtu një ndër firmëtarët e dokumentit të Pavarësisë së Elbasanit. Papa Venemini kishte grua Anën dhe 6 fëmijë: Savetën, Janin, Dhimitrin (Taqin), Fanin, Kovin dhe Gliqerinë.


Dhimitri (Taqi), nëpunësi që u angazhua për arsimin krah Lef Nosit


Rudolfi, një nga fëmijët e Taq Delianës, tregon se babai i tij ishte një ndër të rinjtë që u angazhua krah Lef Nosit në përhapjen e librave dhe arsimit shqip. "Babai im u lind në vitin 1887 dhe me shkollën që ndoqi, mësoi edhe greqishten. 


Ishte i dhënë pas patriotizmit dhe në vitin 1908 kur Turqia dha Hyrrjetin (më tepër liri për vendet e pushtuara), u angazhua si shumë të rinj në përhapjen e shqipes. 


U lidh shumë me Lef Nosin dhe ishte ndër djemtë që mblidheshin në dyqanin e tij dhe më pas gazetat, revistat dhe librat i shpërndanin në zona të ndryshme për të ndihmuar përhapjen e shqipes. - Rudolfi kujton: - Babai më thoshte se Lef Nosi, Aqif Pasha e Ahmet Dakli na dukeshin të paarritshëm, si perëndi. Qendra e lagjes Kala në atë kohë ishte magazaja (dyqani) e Lef Nosit. 


Aty vinin libra e revista në shqip dhe ne merreshim me shpërndarjen". Me nismën e Lef Nosit dhe klubit Bashkimi që ai drejtonte, u ngritën shkollat e para të natës që do të shërbenin për të mësuar mësuesit që më pas do të shpërndanin shqipen në çdo trevë. Taqi shërbente në këtë shkollë. 


Nga kujtimet e babait, Rudolfi veçon shprehjet: "Ishte shumë e madhe etja për të mësuar shqip. Në atë kohë interesoheshin vetë njerëzit që të mësonin dhe kjo shkollë mbushej plot". 


I angazhuar në arsim, ai do të jepte mësim edhe në shkollën e parë të Mollasit gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, ku shërbeu për një vit. Nga ajo kohë Rudolfi ruan një dokument nga pleqësia e fshatit ku thuhet se babai i tij ka punuar në këtë periudhë në Mollas, e firmosur dhe e vulosur me pulla takse, madje dhe me një pullë ku thuhej se të ardhurat i shkonin Kryqit të Kuq. 


Në vitin 1922 Taqi shkon në një kurs që bëhej për përgatitjen e administratës shqiptare për gjendjet civile. Kjo administratë ka filluar në vitin 1923 dhe Rudolfi ka edhe dekretin e Ministrisë së Brendshme që i cakton punën Taqit pas përfundimit të kursit. 


Gjithashtu, ekziston edhe një dokument i dytë që firmosej nga vetë mbreti Zog për transferimin e tij. Ai tregon se babai qysh kur kishte qenë i ri kishte filluar mbledhjen e gazetave dhe revistave të kohës me mjaft dëshirë, duke lënë një pasuri të madhe. Rudolfi thotë se disponon koleksionin e plotë të gazetës "Përlindja e Shqipnisë", e para gazetë javore e qeverisë së parë shqiptare drejtuar nga Ismail Qemali. 


"Pushtimi" kulturor nga Italia

"Një vit pas pushtimit italian, në verë të vitit 1940, Italia me qëllim që të tregonte "se na donte" lëshoi "lajmin e mirë" që të gjithë fëmijët shqiptarë do t'i çonte për pushime në Itali falas gjatë verës. Kjo bëri që në Elbasan të fillojë shqetësimi. Pati një tronditje të familjeve që u pasua nga një frikë se çfarë mund t'iu ndodhte fëmijëve, pasi italianët ishin pushtues. 


Për ta realizuar këtë, italianët fillimisht "urdhëruan" mësuesit dhe administratën që të jepnin shembullin e mirë duke pranuar të parët, ndryshe edhe mund të rrezikonin vendin e punës. - Rudolfi kujton se ka qenë një ndër "balilat" fëmijët që udhëtuan drejt Italisë për pushime. - Babai im ishte nëpunës administrate në gjendjen civile dhe për pasojë duhej të jepte "shembullin e mirë" dhe vendosi t'i çojë të katër djemtë në Itali. 


Ne si fëmijë ishin shumë të lumtur. Mbaj mend që kjo gjë diskutohej me shqetësim edhe në farefis, saqë i thonin babait mos i ço djemtë në Itali. Madje vetë babai në diskutime thoshte "Po na i marrin djemtë peng si fëmijët e Gjon Kastriotit". Atë verë një grup fëmijësh shkuan në Itali". Rudolfi në moshë të vogël shkoi në Rimini.



Delianat pas çlirimit

Në atë kohë familja Deliana ishte përcaktuar si familje balliste dhe kjo u vërtetua sapo u çlirua Elbasani. Në 11 nëntor çlirohet qyteti, në 12 nëntor Taq Deliana pushohet nga puna. Ndërkohë, djali i tij, Venemini, për shkak se ishte angazhuar me ballin merr arratinë duke shkuar fillimisht në Kosovë, më pas në Itali dhe përfundon në Gjermani ku vazhdon të jetojë edhe sot. 


Po kështu, në orën 10 pas dreke po ditën e çlirimit forcat partizane mbërrijnë në shtëpinë e Delianës dhe arrestojnë motrën e madhe, Albinën. Pas çlirimit vazhdojnë problemet për familjen Deliana. Taqit, një nëpunës model me librezë pune dhe me kontribute të derdhura në shtet, i mohohet pensioni. 


Rudolfi thotë se në vitet 1952-1953 babai i tij çoi dokumentet për pension dhe kryetari i Komitetit Ekzekutiv kur e thirri i thotë se nuk kishte të drejtë të merrte pension pasi ishte refuzuar. Refuzimi kishte ardhur jo për mungesë dokumentesh, por për biografinë e tij tashmë të "nxirë". 

"Amnistia" për të arratisurit

Në vitin 1957 del një vendim për amnisti për të gjithë të larguarit jashtë vendit. Taqi kishte një djalë të arratisur Veneminin dhe nuk do të përjashtohej nga "thirrja"që do t'i bëhej të arratisurve.


"Babai thërritet dhe i thonë që t'i shkruajë dhe t'i kërkojë të birit që të kthehet. I vënë përballë kësaj situate babai nuk dinte si të vepronte. U kishte thënë drejtuesve se nuk ia kishte adresën vëllait, por kishte menduar si zgjidhje t'i shkruante një letër motrës në Londër, - rrëfen Rudolfi. - Saveta ishte martuar me sekretarin e ambasadës sonë në Londër. 


Babai i shkroi vajzës së Savetës, Naftalisë, më 24 korrik 1957 duke i thënë se nëse do të komunikonte me Veneminin, t'i thoshte që ai mund të kthehej në Shqipëri. Sigurisht nga ana tjetër askush nuk do ta besonte "amnistinë" dhe letra nuk mori përgjigje, por Taqi e kaloi edhe këtë situatë të vështirë". 


Kovi, sekretar i Mehdi Frashërit

Arsimi ka qenë një vlerë e familjes Deliana që u transmetua në çdo brez. Kovi, djali i Papa Veneminit mbaroi kolegjin amerikan në vitin 1922. Këtë shkollë e mbaroi shumë mirë dhe në vitin 1928 shkoi në Vjenë ku mbaroi për Ekonomi Politike. Në Vjenë mbrojti edhe doktoraturën. 


Në fakt, ai kishte zgjedhur shëndetësinë, por ministri i atëhershëm i Arsimit, Sotir Peçi, i kishte thënë se shteti kishte nevojë për ekonomistë dhe politikanë, dhe jo mjekë, pasi këta të fundit mund të merreshin edhe të huaj. 


Pasi përfundoi Ekonomi Politike me gradën doktor, Kovi caktohet në organin më të lartë ligjvënës të shtetit, si sekretari i Mehdi Frashërit. Kaloi në Ministrinë e Brendshme dhe ishte në detyrë në kohën kur u regjistrua kryengritja e Fierit. 


Më 1936-n i gjendur përballë një ngarkese shumë të madhe kërkoi leje për pushime. Shkoi në Francë, ku i ndodhi një ngjarje që do t'i shënonte të gjithë jetën. Ndërsa familja e priste të kthehej, Kovi u zhduk papritur dhe kaluan javë e asgjë nuk u mësua për të. 


Pas ca kohësh në familje erdhi një letër me kaligrafi të keqe dhe mendime jo të qarta. Në këtë letër Kovi thoshte se ndodhej në një spital në Francë dhe kërkonte që të shkonin ta merrnin. U mësua se ishte goditur me një hekur në kokë për t'i marrë paratë teksa po priste për t'u kthyer pranë familjes. 


Ai iu nënshtrua një operacioni shumë të vështirë dhe për pasojë pati dëmtime në një sy dhe humbi logjikën pjesërisht. Por edhe pse mjeku kishte lëshuar vërtetim për paaftësi mendore, kjo nuk i pengoi komunistët ta arrestonin, pasi ai reagonte dhe nuk e pranonte shumë situatën e krijuar. U arrestua në vitin 1951-1952 dhe u dënua me 8 vjet. Vdiq në fillim të viteve '60.


Rudolfi, kontribuesi i arsimit

Rudolfi është një ndër normalistët dhe mësuesit më të përkushtuar në Elbasan. Ai kontribuoi një jetë të tërë në arsim dhe si një njohës shumë i mirë i gjuhëve të huaja, sidomos të italishtes dhe frëngjishtes, ka mësuar shumë breza. Rudolfi jeton në shtëpinë e vjetër të familjes jashtë Kalasë. Ka një koleksion të pasur të shtypit të vjetër të trashëguar nga i ati, Taqi. Vetëm pak muaj më parë ai i fali Bibliotekës së Kosovës një pjesë nga koleksioni i tij. 


Familja Deliana mban një peshë të rëndësishme të historisë së lagjes Kala me lidhjet e ndërsjellta dhe të rëndësishme me mbiemrat e njohur, angazhimin në përhapjen e arsimit si dhe nxjerrjen e shumë personaliteteve të suksesshme në shumë fusha, duke shënuar me historinë e saj kontribut dhe vlera në emër të Elbasanit ku lindën dhe shumë prej tyre jetuan në zemër të qytetit. 


Ndreka, një pjesë e trungut të Delianave që solli një ministër, arsimtarë, mjekë e pedagogë dhe së fundi një regjisor

Thoma Deliana, ministri i Arsimit që përfundoi bari në Dhëmblan

Një pjesë e rëndësishme e trungut Deliana është Ndrekë Deliana, i cili u shkëput dhe u zhvendos në shtëpinë e tij në Kala, ku jeton sot Arnaldo, stërnipi i tij. Ndreka kishte fëmijë Thomain, argjendar i njohur i qytetit, Theoharin, Dhimitrin, Nikollën, Grigorin, Katerinën etj. Thomai kishte djalë Mihalin. 


Ky i fundit do të kishte fëmijë Nos Delianën, drejtor i Institutit të Perfeksionimit të Arsimtarëve, Afërdita Marjanin, pedagoge e Fakuteltit të Shkencave të Natyrës dhe ministrin e njohur të Arsimit, Thoma Deliana. Ndërkohë, një ndër djemtë e Ndrekës, Nikolla, edhe ky argjendar, vazhdoi brezat Deliana me fëmijët e tij Vasilinë, Katushin, Frosinën dhe Andrean. 


Ndër breza u trasmetua zanati i argjendarit dhe Andrea gjithashtu ndoqi aktivitetin e familjes, që kishte drejtuar dikur esnafin e kujinxhive. Andrea ka qenë gjithashtu pjesëtar në bandën muzikore "Afërdita" kur ishte dirigjent një austriak. Andrea u martua me Afërdita Jorgaqin, e bija e Pavli Jorgaqit, një nga 25 firmëtarët e deklaratës së pavarësisë në 25 nëntor 1912 në Elbasan. 


Sipas kujtimeve të Arnaldos, të birit të Andreas, flamuri është ngritur pak metra larg shtëpisë së tij, në vendin ku ndodhen sot dy qendra për kurse të gjuhëve të huaja në lagjen Kala. Fëmijët e Andreas: Kostandini (Arnaldo), Zana, e martuar tek Paskot e Tiranës, Epifania, e martuar tek Lazarenët dhe Nikoleta vazhduan rrugën e familjes në arsim. 


Askush nga fëmijët nuk e ndoqi zanatin e transmetuar brez pas brezi të argjendarit, por zgjodhën arsimin, ku shkëlqyen dhe u bënë arsimtarë të përkushtuar, por edhe artistë. 


Arnaldo tregon se familja e tij vjen nga trungu i madh, por kjo pjesë ndihmoi Lëvizjen Nacionalçlirimtare. Ai përmend Thomain, që qysh para çlirimit ishte sekretar i parë i partisë në ilegalitet. Pas çlirimit Thomai mori shtëpi të re dhe u largua nga shtëpia e vjetër në Kala ku rri edhe sot Arnaldo. Por edhe pse kjo familje e mbështeti komunizmin, jo çdo gjë shkoi mirë për të. 


Pas shumë vitesh zv.ministër dhe ministër i Arsimit Thomai largohet nga pozicioni dhe internohet në Dhëmblan të Tepelenës fillimisht si drejtor shkolle e më pas si bari për shumë vite. Vetëm në vitin 1989 ai lihet i lirë të kthehet në Elbasan. Madje, Arnaldo thotë se "kur vinin e takonin njerëz në shtëpinë e vjetër të familjes, fjalët shkuan deri lart dhe ata u detyruam të mbyllim derën e të mos presim njerëzit që vinin takonin Thomain". 


Thomai, ministri i Arsimit në kohën e vështirësive të mëdha, sot në pleqëri pritej të vinte në 100-vjetorin e Normales, por për shkak të moshës nuk mundi të jetë në përvjetorin e shkollës që konsiderohet mjaft me rëndësi për arsimin në vend. 


Fëmijët e tij janë dy profesionistë të suksesshëm në Tiranë, Maksimi, një ndër drejtuesit në kontrollin e Ushqimeve dhe Artani, kardiolog i njohur, doktor shkencash dhe pedagog në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë. 


Andi Deliana, kineasti dhe regjisori shqiptar i kohëve moderne
I ndikuar nga i ati që kishte qenë një ndër pjesëtarët e bandës "Afërdita", Arnaldo ndoqi artin e arsimin. 


Kishte pasion violinën dhe flautin dhe këtë pasion ia përcolli dhe të birit. Arnaldo ka qenë pjesë e bandës së qytetit me violinë dhe e orkestrës simfonike të qytetit me flaut. Ai dha mësim në shkollën artistike "Onufri" për shumë vite. Këtë 7 mars u nderua me titullin "mirënjohje e qytetit" nga Bashkia Elbasan. 


Kjo familje e njohur për kontributin në arsim vazhdohet nga Andi, i fundit Delianas i suksesshëm në artin e filmit. Andi jeton në Amerikë me familjen e tij dhe i është dhënë totalisht pasionit për filmin. Kur kishte mbaruar një fakultet për shkenca, ai aplikoi dhe emigroi drejt Kanadasë ku vazhdoi studimet nga e para për regjizurë, pasionin e tij të vjetër. 


Studioi në Universitetin e Montrealit për film, është shkollë për regjizurë filmi, ku preken të gjitha aspektet, që nga teknika, produksioni dhe deri regjia e filmit dhe punohet me film, jo me dixhital. Punoi për disa filma me metrazh të shkurtër. 


Emigron pastaj në Amerikë, në Nju Jork. Pas një pune të madhe dhe angazhimi total ai kaloi në produksionet e filmave të shkurtër e të gjatë, derisa arriti të jetë asistent regjisor i një filmi të mirë. Një nga këta ka qenë "Doughboys", me regjisor Louis Lombardi. Andi Deliana ka qenë asistent regjisor i filmit "Koha e Kometës". 


"Out of touch" është titulli në origjinal i filmit ose prej versionit frëngjisht "Tradhti, armë dhe politikë" do të jetë edhe prodhimi i Andi Delianës, një 38-vjeçari nga familja Deliana e Elbasanit që jeton dhe punon prej 6 vitesh në Nju Jork. 


Delianat gëzojnë respekt në qytetin e Elbasanit, ndërsa trashëgimtarët janë personalitete të arsimit. Mësuesi është edhe simboli i Elbasanit me Normalen 100-vjeçare. 




shekulli

----------


## honest

Mos Na Lasht Shqipja Pa Ksi Burra (familje)
Lavdi

----------

